# Outcast Red Snapper Tournament



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

June 1-July 14. Entry fee is $100/boat until May26th. After May 26 the entry fee is $125/boat. Weekly prizes 1st-$125, 2nd-$60, 3rd-$40. Overall 1st-$1200, 2nd-$600, 3rd-$400. All prizes are GUARANTEED. Weeks end on June 7,14,21,28,July 5, &14. Weigh in is at Outcast Bait and Tackle.


----------

